# Part Number for 300ZX Turbo wastegate



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

Does anybody have access to a list of partnumbers for this car? I want to replace the wastegate on my T28 and wondering if it's the same as the 300ZX one.

TIA.


----------



## Mndgy (Sep 8, 2002)

I have the new f.a.s.t cd's and there isn't a part number just for the wastgate.




Salvage yards?


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

here's the part number for my 6~7psi wg on my t25


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

and these guys will most likely know
http://www.courtesyparts.com/z32/oe_turbo-hw.html


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

thanks for always helping out Javier!


----------

